
OS X Lion: Adding Your Signature to PDFs Through Preview - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/os_x_lion_adding_your_signature_to_pdfs_through_preview/
======
rawsyntax
This is a nice to have feature.

Currently I do this with <http://hellofax.com>

They have a web based pdf editor / signature tool

